# MBTI typing of EXO's Chen (subject to change)



## pterocardio (Sep 4, 2016)

*Notes:*

Need to provide more instances of auxiliary Ti



pterocardio said:


> Anyway, I'm still fairly new to MBTI typings but I wanted to give a more detailed typing on EXO's Chen (he's probably the one idol I'm fairly sure of my typing). I'm aware the general consensus on him is ENTP (with developed Fe) and I agree, but I haven't seen a post detailing why exactly he's ENTP. So I'm just going to outline it for the sake of discussion. (Sorry for the shit formatting, I can't link yet)
> 
> I'm going to mainly quote from the EX'ACT interview. It's a bit long but very helpful in pinpointing his motivations. I'm linking two translations because there are a few differences in the translations (which is probably due to one of them being a Chinese translation): korean trans here and chinese trans here
> 
> ...


----------

